# How much current should a 800 GPH powerhead/wavemaker make?



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

I just bought a powerhead that claims to have a gallons per hour of 800. I was under the impression that it would produce a current strong enough that the fish in my 75 gallon would play and swim in/against it. Was I just way off the mark here or do you guys think the powerhead is malfunctioning? It does move water but the current is so soft that you can barely feel it after 1-2 inches.

Also what equipment could I buy to create a fun current zone for fish to swim in?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Powerhead or circulation pump?

Current is important for flow through the tank(depending on species) and aids in suspending detritus for the filters to pick up. I wouldn't worry about your fish utilizing it so much.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

...yes... I was kind of underwhelmed with one I purchased recently... 750 gph in circulation pump mode, 160 gph in powerhead mode...
I kind of suspect these small powerhead/circ pumps do not measure themselves by the same standards as say, a pond pump. I have a UV sterilizer/pond pump rated at 1000 gph, and it would make intolerable current in a 75 gallon tank. It is also 14 inches long and 6 inches across. I don't think they all rate themselves the same...


----------



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

To give you an idea I have a 130gal tank with a 3200gal per hr wave maker and I wouldn't go any less. I would think for a 75 gal tank you want at least a 1500 gal per hour. Also agree about the fish not really playing in it (although they inevitably will - and do) it is mainly to give enough movement to stop poo settling. Hope that helps


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Keep in mind that a traditional powerhead produces a high velocity flow through a narrow outlet. A prop style circulation pump produces a low velocity flow over a wide area.

They can have very different effects in the aquarium.


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys, I was out of town for the weekend. Anyway back on subject I think Narwhal72 has answered my question on what I should have bought. =D>

I purchased a model JVP 101 online (link removed for seller) and with my lack of knowledge on the equipment I read in forums about how an 800gph powerhead would create a solid current around half to three quarters of a 75 gallon. In the tag line it says powerhead and 800gph sounds like a lot of water movement but I never took in the mechanics of the wavemaker. I've actually taken a class in fluid power before haha I just assumed 800gph was A LOT stronger.

My main reason for wanting it was to move poop better as I recently switched to sand from gravel but I have a submersible filter and a HOB from an old turtle set up. The submersible filter has mild to medium flow and I noticed some of the fish liked to swim against it but after the switch I had to position it differently.

Since I have this thread I might as well ask you guys for recommending me a proper powerhead. I'd be looking to have a strong current zone for around a 1/3 of the tank and a nice flow to move poop from one of my corners to reach my HOB filter. Right now there's a bit of a dead zone. Also are there any cheap quiet ones out there? This wavemaker was extremely loud but I guess you get what you pay for. With a narrow outlet I'd imagine they'd be fairly quiet similar to my submersible filter, am I right?


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Yeah with that style of pump it's not going to seem like a lot of flow.

I use Aqueon Circulation pumps myself. I would go with the Aqueon 1650 for your size tank. Keep in mind that the stronger the flow the more the sand will move too. On one of my 120's all the sand moves from the left side of the tank to the right side in about two weeks. But that is mostly because the Geophagus orient into the current and each mouthful of sand they pick up ends up moving 2-3" right each time. When I do water changes I just smooth it all back out.

Andy


----------

